# Star Wars: The Mandalorian - Disney bestellt dritte Staffel



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: The Mandalorian - Disney bestellt dritte Staffel*

						Star Wars: The Mandalorian geht in die dritte Runde. Ein Exklusivbericht bestätigt, dass Disney die dritte Staffel bestellt hat und sogar schon die Vorproduktion begonnen hat. Die Serie ist damit bis zur Weihnachtssaison 2021/2022 gesichert. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: The Mandalorian - Disney bestellt dritte Staffel*


----------



## Gast1668381003 (23. April 2020)

Nice !

1. Staffel war schon mal richtig gut - ein, zwei schwächere Folgen waren zwar dabei und man merkt auch dass ein wenig gestreckt wurde, aber insgesamt absolut empfehlenswert.

Im Nachhinein jammerschade, dass der Mandalorian und auch der Charakter, der von Carl Weathers gespielt wird, nicht in Ep. 7-9 vorkommen. Stattdessen "the Knights of Ren", die absolut überflüssig waren und null, aber auch wirklich gar keine Relevanz hatten


----------



## nibi030 (23. April 2020)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Nice !
> 
> 1. Staffel war schon mal richtig gut - ein, zwei schwächere Folgen waren zwar dabei und man merkt auch dass ein wenig gestreckt wurde, aber insgesamt absolut empfehlenswert.
> 
> Im Nachhinein jammerschade, dass der Mandalorian und auch der Charakter, der von Carl Weathers gespielt wird, nicht in Ep. 7-9 vorkommen. Stattdessen "the Knights of Ren", die absolut überflüssig waren und null, aber auch wirklich gar keine Relevanz hatten



Naja... ich würde sagen, nicht nur die Knights of Ren hatten keine Relevanz, sondern allgemein die Episoden 7-9


----------



## tochan01 (23. April 2020)

Man sollte das ganz mit den Einwohnerzahlen verechnen, dann sind DE und GB nicht wirklich weit auseinander.

Hier mal eine kleine Aufstellung auf die schnelle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe da eine Vermutung, warum das in Österreich und schweiz nicht so gut angkommt:

GB = Orginalvertonung
DE = Deutschsprachige "Hochdeutsch" Synco
IT = Ital. Sycro
Ö =  DE Sync
S = DE Sync

Meine "These" : Die vertonung ist nicht "Optimal" für Ö und S . 

Aber spaß bei seite, ich denke es liegt eher an folgendem:  
In DE wird "Magenta halbes Jahr für nix" ordentlich Zahlen generiert haben. Hier sollte man abwarten bis "alle" zahlen müssen was bei Staffel 2 so sein wird. 
Da zeigt sich dann erst wirklich wer im Abo bleibt (oder es vergisst zu kündigen bei Magenta). 

In GB gab es auch "free trail Weeks". 

IT keine ahnung... Ich sprech kein bella Italia. 

Schweiz und Österreich hab ich mit "google" nix gefunden zum Thema kostenlose Testzeit etc. Wenn also hier direkt zur kasse gebeten wird, hat das so einige vom gucken abgehalten meine vermutung!

Für mich sind somit die Zahlen nicht wirklich belastbar.


----------



## Grendizer (23. April 2020)

1. Season hat mir gut gefallen, die 2. kann nur gut werden, da endlich Ahsoka Tano ihren ersten Life-Action Auftritt hat. Den dürfen sie nicht versemmeln. 

Mandalorian hat für mich so eine Mischung aus Firefly und Kung-Fu (mit David Carradine). Mir gefällt, dass man eher das Alltagsleben im SW-Universum sieht. Deshalb gefällt mir Clone Wars auch so gut. Man kriegt halt mehr kleine Details geliefert, die das Universum umfangreicher machen.


----------



## Rollora (23. April 2020)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Nice !
> 
> 1. Staffel war schon mal richtig gut - ein, zwei schwächere Folgen waren zwar dabei und man merkt auch dass ein wenig gestreckt wurde, aber insgesamt absolut empfehlenswert.
> 
> Im Nachhinein jammerschade, dass der Mandalorian und auch der Charakter, der von Carl Weathers gespielt wird, nicht in Ep. 7-9 vorkommen. Stattdessen "the Knights of Ren", die absolut überflüssig waren und null, aber auch wirklich gar keine Relevanz hatten



Ich weiß ja nicht ob ich ein anderes Mandalorian gesehen hab, aber für mich war abgesehen vom Produktionsaufwand (und somit guter Inszenierung)die ganze Serie absolut überglüssig. Story, Charakterentwicklung, Dialoge- Fehlanzeige. Gut, wenn man nur 30 Min Zeit hat...



tochan01 schrieb:


> Man sollte das ganz mit den Einwohnerzahlen verechnen, dann sind DE und GB nicht wirklich weit auseinander.
> 
> Hier mal eine kleine Aufstellung auf die schnelle
> 
> ...


Die Vertonung wird immer in Deutschland gemacht, das sind Österreicher gewohnt.
Es ist vielleicht Corona dazwischen gekommen, oder aber, dass in Österreich das Downloaden via Torrent bzw das Streamen nicht verfolgt wird. Somit hatten alle meine Schüler und Studenten alle Folgen schon letztes Jahr gesehen


----------



## GreitZ (23. April 2020)

Geniale Serie, besonders die wertigen Bilder beeindrucken bei Disney immer wieder.
Alles wirkt nicht wie eine billige Serie sondern wie ein schöner langer Kinofilm.
Absolute Spitze!


----------



## Rollora (23. April 2020)

GreitZ schrieb:


> Geniale Serie, besonders die wertigen Bilder beeindrucken bei Disney immer wieder.
> Alles wirkt nicht wie eine billige Serie sondern wie ein schöner langer Kinofilm.
> Absolute Spitze!



Wie gesagt: gut produziert, ja schöne Bilder.
Hoffe für Season 2 findet man auch ne Story und ordentliche Drehbuchautoren


----------



## tochan01 (23. April 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> ....via Torrent bzw das Streamen....



Ich denke nicht das Torrents "offiziell" mitgezählt werden von Disney....


----------



## Rollora (23. April 2020)

tochan01 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das Torrents "offiziell" mitgezählt werden von Disney....



Weshalb die Zahlen dort auch niedriger sind. Mitdenken bitte


----------



## 4thVariety (23. April 2020)

Leider ist es immer noch besser sich schamlos bei alten Spaghetti Western und Samurai Filmen zu bedienen, als die nächste Star Wars "es geht um alles" Entscheidungsschlacht ohne Plot über den Zuschauer drüberwaschen zu lassen.

Es ist allerdings krass, wie kurz inzwischen eine Staffel einer TV Serie ist. Staffel 1 von Madalorian geht knapp über 5h. Auf Netzlix  ist eine Staffel zwischen 7.5 und 10h lang. Da ist die Matrix Trilogie länger und in der passiert eindeutig mehr auf allen Ebenen. Was waren das noch Zeiten als eine Staffel Stargate, Star Trek, oder Farscape auf 16-19h kamen.


----------



## Rollora (23. April 2020)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Leider ist es immer noch besser sich schamlos bei alten Spaghetti Western und Samurai Filmen zu bedienen, als die nächste Star Wars "es geht um alles" Entscheidungsschlacht ohne Plot über den Zuschauer drüberwaschen zu lassen.
> 
> Es ist allerdings krass, wie kurz inzwischen eine Staffel einer TV Serie ist. Staffel 1 von Madalorian geht knapp über 5h. Auf Netzlix  ist eine Staffel zwischen 7.5 und 10h lang. Da ist die Matrix Trilogie länger und in der passiert eindeutig mehr auf allen Ebenen. Was waren das noch Zeiten als eine Staffel Stargate, Star Trek, oder Farscape auf 16-19h kamen.



Ja ich wunder mich auch für wie wenig Inhalt (damit ist nicht nur die Länge der Staffel gemeint, aber auch) die Leute sich das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen lassen.
Herr der Ringe Extended dauert allein pro Film über 3h


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob ich ein anderes Mandalorian gesehen hab, aber für mich war abgesehen vom Produktionsaufwand (und somit guter Inszenierung)die ganze Serie absolut überglüssig. Story, Charakterentwicklung, Dialoge- Fehlanzeige. Gut, wenn man nur 30 Min Zeit hat...



Ich fand es auch eher langweilig. Typisch Disney. sie kommen nie zum Punkt sondern verschleppen immer alles als ob es irgendwann mal besser werden könnte.
Und dann wurde gefühlt die Serie von Folge zu folge immer kürzer. Am Ende waren es nur noch 5 Minuten pro Folge oder so.


----------

